# The Day My Kitty Escaped



## Shaftell (Aug 2, 2009)

So my little kitty(Gino) loves the outside. Like, beyond any cat I've ever seen. The vet told us it may be because he used to be a stray. Anyways, when we first got him we kept him in complete lockdown mode until he discovered the door. So, we let him out in the backyard and he had the time of his life. He was running after every thing and anything that moved. The neighbors cat was looking at him as if he was complete moron  . So Gino likes to sit by windows ( like almost all cats). But with Gino, he LOVES bugs. More than his food, more than his treats. More than anything we give him. He loves insects. Anything. So when he sits by the window at night time and a moth flies by, he tends to attack it. There's a screen set up so not much gets done except for that he kinda tears up the screen. One night though, he got a little too excited. Everyone was upstairs and little Gino was sitting by the window downstairs. Of course, none of us knew that. We heard a loud bang downstairs but decided to ignore it. After a couple hours my brother asked me where the cat was and I said in my room. Turns out he wasn't in there. So then we went on a massive hunt around the house looking for him. Calling his name, pulling out his favorite treats and we also pulled out the can opener too (Gino LOVES canned food, and everytime any of us grab a can or a can opener he goes nuts thinking its for him) . Later, my brother discovered the screen was knocked down on one of the bedroom windows. That could only mean one thing. Gino had escaped! There were many problems because for one, he didn't have his collar on. Second, he could easily run away because he's not familiar with much outside and he chases anything that moves. Also, he didn't have one of shots that you need to have to be outside. Some respiratory shot. So we all panicked. Headed out to the street looking for him. After 30 minutes, nothing happened. Everyone was giving up until we heard a little scrawny "meow". We followed it and saw it was coming from the neighbours yard. We all headed there and saw he was sitting close to the fence in the neighbors yard! So we started to call him and he kept on crying out. He wouldn't come close so we sent my brother to hop the fence. He kept on running away from him, and all of our plans were failing. He was standing there crying but for 10 seconds, he forgot all of his problems. A moth flew by and he started chasing it. Went on a long chase until it disappeared. It was pretty funny actually! After many attempts, we finally managed to catch him! Sigh of relief by everyone. From that day on though we never let him and we make sure the windows are closed!  

Here's a little picture of my little hunter :


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! That's definitely the face of a cat longing to go outside!

Great picture, very descriptive, colorful story.


----------



## Shaftell (Aug 2, 2009)

Hahaha, thanks!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Thank goodness you got him back safely  He sounds like such a funny little character. That pciture is adorable!

seashell


----------



## Neat (Dec 26, 2009)

Let him outside already.


----------

